# Hey Chautauqua guys...



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We're heading to Chautauqua this coming Saturday, and a guy who just came back from there said the weeds were almost nonexistent... just wanted to know what those of you that have been up there this year have observed. This guy only fished the south basin. He's been going to Chautauqua for about 25 years, but he's also a bit of a drama queen, so we didn't know how far to believe this report.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

I was at Chautauqua in late July on the north end , I would not say the weeds were nonexistent , but they were the least amount by far I have seen in that lake in a long time. The weed cutters were working full time while I was there and I heard talk the lake may have been sprayed for weeds ? ( maybe just hear-say) 

As far as the fishing had a couple of brutal cold frounts come thru , I was disappointed with the size of the panfish , still got some nice bass around the docks 

Guppys on Wed night has a $6 dollar burger thats hard to beat 

WW


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

walleye willey said:


> The weed cutters were working full time while I was there and I heard talk the lake may have been sprayed for weeds ? ( maybe just hear-say)
> 
> 
> WW


IMO, this is a death sentence for a lake!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

When you Google "Chautauqua lake weeds", there are countless posts about how they plan to control the weed growth. The "locals" hate them, and say it hurts their tourism on the lake. I'm in the same boat as polebender, they just have no idea what that lake may become once the weeds are gone.... it'll be like vacationing in south east Ohio....


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

I agree with you ploebender and Bad Bud , I think they go way over board on controling the weeds , maybe the cold winter and spring had something to do with it also , still a very good bass lake ( small and large mouth ) but usually had a better overall size to the panfish


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

my buddy was there over the wknd. said weeds not bad. said could have fished surface lures in some bays that normally we cant get to after beginning of june.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> We're heading to Chautauqua this coming Saturday, and a guy who just came back from there said the weeds were almost nonexistent... just wanted to know what those of you that have been up there this year have observed. This guy only fished the south basin. He's been going to Chautauqua for about 25 years, but he's also a bit of a drama queen, so we didn't know how far to believe this report.



Certain areas of the lake, especially North, have been sprayed with herbicides for years. You will see a marked diffierence, for example, up near Chatauqua Inst. than in some other areas...few spots that are a barren wasteland past few years.

Haven't been up there, sadly, this summer, but am shocked to hear weeds are not at least moderately bad on on south end!! That end is typically choked up pretty good in many areas 8FOW or less this time of year.

Great fishery...hope they haven't gone overboard.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

We were up there for the noaa tourney a few weeks ago and after fishing up there for about ten years or so the weeds on the north side might as we'll be non existent compared to what it used to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just got back from Chautauqua yesterday. It seemed pretty weedy to me, but it was my first trip there so can't compare to previous years.
The real big problem is the algae bloom. Algae is everywhere! The south end is covered and the north end has algae is mixed throughout the top several feet of water. Also the surface on the north is covered on the wind blown shoreline for the first 200 or so yards.
Fishing was very poor too, unless you want to target white perch.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

I fished the college tourney up there on 08/23 and from what I've heard the weeds have been decimated. In fact when we were practicing the weed destroyers (or whatever they are called) were chopping up the weeds right in the area we fished. Ended up with 11-13 in the tourney which was good for 11th. It has been getting hammered pretty good though and unless you know some smallmouth spots it's strictly dock fishing right now. Saw a fish that was 6+ pounds in practice but couldn't get him to commit come the tourney. Good lake IMO just thrown off by the massacre of the weeds and pressure this year. Oh and btw, only fished the southern end. Tried the north a bit and the only way to get bit is skipping something way up under the boats that are docked out of the water.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, I'm home. There are still tons of weeds in that lake. Less than the last few years? Absolutely. But by no means is it alarming. And the water was about 1 1/2 ft. Higher than I've ever seen it. The grass is there, it's just not topped out on the surface like usual... actually had more weeds on the north end of the lake as well.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

well thats good to hear. might not of topped out cause been cooler up there all year. plus the water being higher than normal


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Most of the locals were blaming the late ice coverage for the "shorter than usual" weed growth. We know a guy that stays in the same place as us every year that targets walleye. He said he normally focuses on the weed lines at 11-12fow. This year he said it was more like 7 fow for a consistent weed edge. If you move shallower than that, there's still lots of weeds.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

anyone ever go up in the fall. i was thinking the weekend of 27-28. i have only ever went spring/early summer. when is the alage usually gone?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This is all the later I've been up there. They were already starting to pull docks out when we were there. The algae was considerably less of an issue this year compared to the last few. Water temps were between 68 and 72 degrees, but there have been some really cold nights up there already.


----------



## champion203 (Nov 10, 2010)

:BOct.1 water temp.64 foggy.great fishing #6.4 lbs.biggest


----------



## DVDAngelo (Aug 20, 2013)

2# heavier then my biggest on this lake. What lure fooled him?


----------



## champion203 (Nov 10, 2010)

Caught all small mouth on a chug bug.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, that makes it fun!


----------



## champion203 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes awesome trip.also had this beast hit the chug bug.what a hit on top water!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's how all but one of the muskies I've caught up there came. Mostly walking baits. One on a spro frog. They sure know how to throw some water!


----------

